# I've discovered something quite by accident....



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I discovered that if you de-register your Kindle and re-register it on another account, you do not lose access to the books already on your Kindle from the first account, nor do you lose access to books purchased on the 2nd account when you go back to the first account. You can't be registered on two accounts at once, but you can easily switch between the two. (make sure you click get info and copy your serial number before you de-register it though)

Why is this a good idea? Well, for most people, it probably wouldn't be important, BUT....I share my account with my 14 yr old daughter. Some of the books I enjoy (my guilty pleasures) aren't exactly appropriate for her age. 

Anyway, I thought I'd re-register my Kindle on my husband's account, buy and read the book I wanted, then de-register it, and go back to my account and get all my books back (clear as mud?). Well when I registered Edgar on my husband's account, my books DIDN'T disappear like I thought they would. I downloaded my new books, de-registered from my husband's account and re-registered back under my account. I have ALL my books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting!  Any one else with experience deregistering and reregistering?  If this works, it would let me buy some books for my brother!

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Interesting. Too bad I'm the only one that has amazon account in the family. they use my account, which that's how I knew about my kindle and why my parents didn't hide from me for two months (until christmas)....they knew I would have gotten the shipping email.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's what I've heard from people on the amazon boards, but I think it's important to tell people that it is possible that this may change in the future.  Amazon can remove books via Whispernet after someone has requested a refund, so we know they have the capability.  I just don't want anyone to count on this feature.  Of course, if you don't turn on Whispernet, the Kindle can't call the Mothership


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

marianner said:


> That's what I've heard from people on the amazon boards, but I think it's important to tell people that it is possible that this will change in the future. Amazon can remove books via Whispernet after someone has requested a refund, so we know they have the capability. I just don't want anyone to count on this feature. Of course, if you don't turn on Whispernet, the Kindle can't call the Mothership


You're right. I was just tickled because I didn't know it was possible. I never tested it out myself. I do expect Amazon will discontinue it if people start abusing it. Although, for my sake, I hope they don't.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

BTW, I meant to say that amazon *may* change it in the future, not that they will.  I don't have any insider information, unfortunately


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You're right. I was just tickled because I didn't know it was possible. I never tested it out myself. I do expect Amazon will discontinue it if people start abusing it. Although, for my sake, I hope they don't.


Have you downloaded content via Whispernet since you've registered/deregistered?

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Have you downloaded content via Whispernet since you've registered/deregistered?
> 
> L


Yes. When I purchased the books on my husbands account, I downloaded them via whispernet. Since then, I've purchased more books on my account (also via whispernet). I've done it twice now and Edgar has all of my books from both accounts. I subscribe to a couple of blogs, so I rarely turn my whispernet off as it is. I fully expected to have my books deleted at one time or another and was okay with it. I would I just wanted to be able to read some of these books on my Kindle. I was very happily surprised to discover that didn't happen.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes. When I purchased the books on my husbands account, I downloaded them via whispernet. Since then, I've purchased more books on my account (also via whispernet). I've done it twice now and Edgar has all of my books from both accounts. I subscribe to a couple of blogs, so I rarely turn my whispernet off as it is. I fully expected to have my books deleted at one time or another and was okay with it. I would I just wanted to be able to read some of these books on my Kindle. I was very happily surprised to discover that didn't happen.


That's very interesting. Thanks!

L


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

That is good to hear. I wondered what on earth I was going to do when my mother in law got her Kindle. I had already told her she could share my account then I started wondering if I really wanted her to know what I was reading LOL

Melissa


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

marianner said:


> BTW, I meant to say that amazon *may* change it in the future, not that they will. I don't have any insider information, unfortunately


That's too bad about the insider information, I was going to ask when I could expect delivery of my kindle.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

intinst said:


> That's too bad about the insider information, I was going to ask when I could expect delivery of my kindle.


Oh, I know that! It's sometime between next week and April!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bump


----------



## rscarlett (Feb 23, 2009)

You're information brings up a concern that I guess I'll put out here for your thoughts.

I have to return my Kindle for replacement due to a faulty Text to Speech module.  The Amazon CS rep told me that, prior to returning my Kindle, I should deregister it so that someone else who might get my Kindle would not be able to use my one-touch ordering and run up a bill on my credit card.

I the Kindle retains the books I've downloaded onto it, I wonder if it could retain my credit card information even after deregistration.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't believe it should. Most likely after they fix the issue with your original k2, they are going sell it as a refurb. I didn't buy a refurb'ed k1, but I think they were wiped clean before being sent out to new owners. I'd ask amazon customer service just to be sure.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

rscarlett said:


> You're information brings up a concern that I guess I'll put out here for your thoughts.
> 
> I have to return my Kindle for replacement due to a faulty Text to Speech module. The Amazon CS rep told me that, prior to returning my Kindle, I should deregister it so that someone else who might get my Kindle would not be able to use my one-touch ordering and run up a bill on my credit card.
> 
> ...


Your credit card information isn't stored on the Kindle. Once it's deregistered, nobody can have access to it. I have to admit, this is the first time I've ever heard anybody being told this. They're set back to factory settings before being re-sold


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But, you know, it's not a bad precaution.  Say the package goes astray and some nefarious fellow gets ahold of it.  Assuming it's a literate nefarious fellow, he could run up quite a bill.  

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

rscarlett said:


> I the Kindle retains the books I've downloaded onto it, I wonder if it could retain my credit card information even after deregistration.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I agree with luvmy4brats - your credit card information is stored at amazon, not on the Kindle itself.


----------

